# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > آموزش: NetBeans IDE

## vahidqara

سلام.  
همیشه کار کردن با یک IDE خوب دغدغه ی خیلی ها ست...! یکسری امکانات رو در اختیار برنامه نویس قرار بده .. به قول معروف راحت بشه باهاش کار کرد.
من در ابتدا خیلی IDE عوض کردن که چند وقت پیش با eclipse - php - helios کار میکردم که خوب بود..
ولی بعدها با NetBeans آشنا شدم که میشه Plugin  کیک رو روش نصب کرد و برنامه نوشت که خیللللییی خوبه  :چشمک: 

خوب در ابتدا NetBeans IDE 7.3 به بالا رو دانلود کنید که نسخه ی الان که قراره بگم 7.4 هستش.
بعد از نصب در ابتدای صفحه یعنی start page گزینه به نام Install Plugins وجود داره با انتخاب این گزینه صفحه ای به نمایش در میاد که مهمترین بخش هست.
دو گزینه مهمه یکی Available Plugins تمام پلاگین های موجود نمایش میده که اگه CakePHP بود تیک میزنید و نصب حالا اگه پلاگینش نبود در قسمت Updates پایین صفحه update رو زده
و پلاگین های به برنامه اضافه میشوند.
بعد از نصب پلاگین کیک برای ایجاد پروژه مثل تمام IDE  های دیگه یه نام و مسیر میدین بعد در قسمت آخر (مرحله آخر از 4 مرحله )  Frameworks را که کیک هست انتخاب کرده و سپس در پایین صفحه
گزینه های ظاهر میشود از جمله تعیین ورژن  کیک مثلا 2.4.5  , ... سپس آماده ی پختن کیک می باشد.  :لبخند:

----------


## zoghal

PHP Desinger رو هم تست کنید. به امکانات  نتبینز و بقیه نمیرسه. اما خوب تو ساختار ام وی سی خوب از فریم ورک های پی اچ پی پشتیبانی میکنه.

----------


## ghasemweb

مرسی حتما تست میکنم. من خودم با sublime text  کار میکنم سبک و زیبا و کاراست البته واسه cakePHP پلاگینی نمیدونم داره یا نه. تازگیا هم Brackets رو نصب کردم خیلی خوبه هم رایگانه هم کلی پلاگین داره که توصیه میکنم هر دو رو تست کنید.

----------


## ghasemweb

مرسی واقعا عالی بود. تست کردم خیلی موارد رو راحت میکنه اما نمیدونم چرا عادت کردم به اینکه جزییات رو خودم مو به مو انجام بدم و بفهمم داره چه اتفاقی میفته  :متفکر: 
اما در کل netBean خیلی جذاب و دوست داشتنیه ممنون بابت معرفیش.

----------


## vahidqara

خواهش دوست عزیز و کیک پزم  :لبخند:

----------


## zohree

سلام
در netbeans فقط برنامه index رو اجرا میکنه برنامه به اسم دیگه اجرا نمیشه چیکارشکنم؟
دوستان برنامه نویس راهنماییم کنن. ممنون

----------

